# Did I just make a really big mistake?



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi and excuse me for the newbie post and question but I just picked up this Jaeger LeCoultre Kryos from eBay and now have some doubts as to authenticity also concerns as to where I may be able to get it serviced and if anyone knows the cost of servicing this watch or whom I would contact. Thank you all for any help.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't know if it's authentic or not.

In either case, I guarantee the inside is going to be a nightmare, based on how badly those screwheads are buggered. 

Bad eBay purchase.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've not seen anything like that before. 
I'm wondering what made you bid on that?


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

I really like Chronograph watch's and I know Jaeger makes a great watch and I thought it a good opportunity to grab one. Now not so sure


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Never ever seen an authentic JLC that looked like that. Looks like a quartz? Hope you didn't pay a lot for it... Sorry can't be more help


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

JPfeuffer said:


> Looks like a quartz?


Let's hope so;-) JLC Kyros IS quartz. A very fine one. The only way to know for sure is to open the watch and look inside.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd never heard of the Kyros before, but found this article after a quick search. Interesting watch. I can't comment on the authenticity of the OP's find, though it seems to me to be an unlikely candidate for counterfeiting. Taking off the back may indeed shed some more light on whether it is genuine.

https://www.fellows.co.uk/blog/watches/2012/06/08/jaeger-lecoultre-kyros-mechaquartz-chronograph/



> Introduced in 1987, the movement that powers the Kyros chronograph has been called the finest quartz movement ever made. Certainly, with 25 jewels and 233 parts, this is no ordinary quartz&#8230;
> 
> The Calibre 631 that sits inside this watch is a 'Mechaquartz', that is - a quartz / mechanical hybrid. There are two quartz motors, one to power the main hands (this has a frequency of 1Hz) and a second to power the chronograph which has a higher frequency to allow the timing of fractions of a second.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

There's also a forum member (M4tt) who owns a similar one, though without the rotating bezel.



M4tt said:


>


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

ChronoScot said:


> I'd never heard of the Kyros before, but found this article after a quick search. Interesting watch. I can't comment on the authenticity of the OP's find, though it seems to me to be an unlikely candidate for counterfeiting. Taking off the back may indeed shed some more light on whether it is genuine.
> 
> https://www.fellows.co.uk/blog/watches/2012/06/08/jaeger-lecoultre-kyros-mechaquartz-chronograph/


Thank you all so much for the info, finally got the watch in, it's running like a champ everything seems to be working. But it could use a good polishing and probable needs to be serviced.

But before I drop a bundle on it to get it serviced I would like to make sure it's the real deal.

Per previous posts it's suggested I remove the back. My only concern in doing this is are there any precautions I should take and is the watch pressurized like other high end watches?

Once again thank you all so much for the help, info and advice.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

No special precaustions are needed - just unscrew all those tiny screws at the back and take a photo of the movement. The watch is not pressurised - there is a gasket under the caseback you should take care not to damage and that's all.


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Okapi001 said:


> No special precaustions are needed - just unscrew all those tiny screws at the back and take a photo of the movement. The watch is not pressurised - there is a gasket under the caseback you should take care not to damage and that's all.


Awesome thank you so much 
I was able to remove the back here is a pic of the movement


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like you didn't make the really big mistake after all You obviously have the real deal. It's caliber 631. The same was used also by IWC.
Kryos MechaQuartz Chronograph, Cal. 631

How much did you pay for the watch?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like it was used to check out belt sanders. i hope they payed you to take it.


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Okapi001 said:


> It looks like you didn't make the really big mistake after all You obviously have the real deal. It's caliber 631. The same was used also by IWC.
> Kryos MechaQuartz Chronograph, Cal. 631
> 
> How much did you pay for the watch?


Awesome thank you so much for your help beside the negative comments by other members your help has been invaluable. I paid less than $500 for I also have the original stainless steel bracelet. Once it gets serviced and a nice clean polish on it I'm sure it will look even better. But I would like to get a leather band for it if possible but not sure I'll be able to with the way the lugs are shaped. Once again thank you:-!


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

icode said:


> Awesome thank you so much for your help beside the negative comments by other members your help has been invaluable. I paid less than $500 for I also have the original stainless steel bracelet. Once it gets serviced and a nice clean polish on it I'm sure it will look even better. But I would like to get a leather band for it if possible but not sure I'll be able to with the way the lugs are shaped. Once again thank you:-!


The subject of the thread is asking if you made "a really big mistake"....I wish I knew you paid under $500, as that hardly qualifies as a big mistake!
I'm interested to see the "after" pics of the case restoration. The movement looks really clean.


----------



## Redrick123 (Oct 27, 2014)

I own that particular watch !
It needs a battery and as i never wear it i would be glad to part with it, problem is i do not know how much it is worth !


----------



## Evebreath (Oct 24, 2014)

That's a mechaquartz watch. It is probably the only quartz movement that I like.
They are not seen very often these days. There is another model from Jaeger that uses the same movement. IWC have some mechaquartz watch as well. To service a mechaquartz movement can be a pain and they don't last as long as pure mechanical movements.


----------

